# Fairfax  bridles - clever or just clever marketing?



## Fun Times (2 March 2016)

I start by saying I am a fan of the fairfax gareth hughes dressage saddle. But just wondering whether anyone has first hand experience of the bridles? They are too new for me to trust yet and the price is prohibitive but I would consider one in the future if I believed they were actually beneficial. You can attend a clinic locally to try one, but it costs fiftty quid - eek!


----------



## Goldenstar (2 March 2016)

I have tried one .
The drop type noseband ( looks a bit like a micklem ) is lovely and sits beautifully and my horse went well in it .
He hated and I mean hated the cavesson ( he normally goes in a cavesson )  .
The head piece is clever ( the browband screws into place ) but I hated the look of the clunky brow band on my elegant horse .
The saddler thought my horse needed the larger size headpiece and that was why he was objecting to the cavesson .
I think the idea is well thought out I am waiting for her to return with the larger size I am also going to try one on C would puts his tongue over the bit sometimes .
I think they frankly look terrible clunky and ugly but if the horse likes it better that a small price to pay for a horses comfort .
The larger price to pay is the purchase price which is a little ekkk


----------



## pennandh (2 March 2016)

They might well be quite clever, but they look appalling. And I know, that's not an educated or logical reason not to like them, but given dressage is supposed to be about elegance (which is mostly about subtle aids and proper schooling, but tack does play a part in finishing off the image), I just wouldn't consider using one in competition.

Besides which, having a native pony, I'd be extremely surprised if I could get one to fit. Think I'll stick to traditional flat, plain bridles. In brown of course, for all that some dressage people seem to frown upon it, because it's got to match my saddle, and black side-saddles aren't really a thing (I think I've seen about two in my life, and neither looked quite right, somehow).


----------



## Enfys (2 March 2016)

At first glance I thought "yuck" From the photos the cavesson is downright ugly! Big, thick and almost square as it sits on the head. Not a fan of the large headpiece either,  but perhaps all that is because the horse modeling seemed to have a fine head. 

But, I am not a horse,  and if a horse was more comfortable than in any other then  perhaps I would consider one,  not a fan of the browband either.


----------



## Asha (3 March 2016)

I just don't get what the difference is between this and he micklem, and therefore why they are so much more money. I've seen a bridle by pse of Sweden that's looks great, and half the price. Be interested to hear if anyone has tried it


----------



## pansymouse (3 March 2016)

I've never seen the Fairfax before I just Googled it but I designed and made a bridle for a dressage rider with a very large and sensitive horse that looks very similar but without the strangle clunky padding on the centre of the noseband.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2016)

Asha said:



			I just don't get what the difference is between this and he micklem, and therefore why they are so much more money. I've seen a bridle by pse of Sweden that's looks great, and half the price. Be interested to hear if anyone has tried it
		
Click to expand...

The Headpiece is very different to a micklem ( and a standard bridle ) their testing showed significant pressure from the browband where it attaches to the headpiece the fairfax browband attaches with a clever little hidden screw.
The drop type noseband fits much more nicely than a micklem my horse loved it and I was very impressed .
The cavesson was a big disappointment however it may well be the fit was wrong for my horse and he will be better when we sort that .
The appearance of the bridle is awful IMO but then I think micklems look pretty awful as well .
I will report back when I have tried again .


----------



## Sheep (3 March 2016)

I've never seen one in the flesh, but a few weeks ago my farrier was telling me about his wife's dressage horse, he said the difference the bridle had made was astounding. If I had the money I'd be tempted to give it a go! But I don't


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

I must be odd because I don't find the appearance at all off putting 
I think it's great that someone is putting time and effort into researching bridles with pressure testing etc - having chatted to the team at Fairfax on their tradestands etc they do seem to be genuinely trying to improve things for horses.  It's a shame they are so damn expensive... I'm eyeing up the double but £600 is a rather eyewatering price.  I am keen to try one though, the girth made a noticeable difference for us...


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 March 2016)

Am I looking at the right thing, it doesn't seem all that different from any other bridle?  Other than the price.


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Am I looking at the right thing, it doesn't seem all that different from any other bridle?  Other than the price.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, looks like any other bridle with a chunky noseband and a comfort headpiece IMO


----------



## Crackerz (3 March 2016)

They look more 'dressage' but i think i could get away with the Cavesson in the showring - just about. I have heard people say it helps with those that get their tongue over - how would it do that?


----------



## Branna (3 March 2016)

I'm interested in technology behind these even if they are well out of my budget!
I saw one in the flesh for the first time a couple of weeks ago & spoke to the lady using it (who is a listed judge). She said she found it good but hadn't noticed a huge difference in her horses way of going. She decided to get one as she has a big strong horse and wanted him to be as comfortable as possible. But she did say that she was disappointed in the leather quality which I must admit didn't look great - at £600 for a double you would expect quality leather!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2016)

Where the headpiece and  browband fit together is very different the browband screws into to place internally and there's a prolite pad between the fixing and the horse which makes the headpiece look bulky .
The two strap 'drops 'noseband is lovely to fit sits really nicely and my horse really liked it he's had jaw issues all his life so it was big thing him to like something that shuts his mouth , I was impressed .
The cavesson has two prolite pads either side  of the front of the nose so the bit in between stands proud of the nose , at the back it's a hideous clunky bulky crank .


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 March 2016)

Branna said:



			I'm interested in technology behind these even if they are well out of my budget!
I saw one in the flesh for the first time a couple of weeks ago & spoke to the lady using it (who is a listed judge). She said she found it good but hadn't noticed a huge difference in her horses way of going. She decided to get one as she has a big strong horse and wanted him to be as comfortable as possible. But she did say that she was disappointed in the leather quality which I must admit didn't look great - at £600 for a double you would expect quality leather!
		
Click to expand...

For 600 I would expect it to clean itself as well. 

I can't see how they can justify the price, especially if the leather is just "ordinary".


----------



## Nightingale (3 March 2016)

I've been looking into this a bit. I've been out of riding for ages but have just got a loan horse again and although there's no way I'm buying one of these, I thought it wouldn't do me any harm to get up to date with developments in the horsey world. If you Google Fairfax bridle science (or something similar), a science journal has published something about all the research they've done (which is probably where the money goes). It's way out of my league (I'm happy hacking) but fascinating none the less 
http://www.j-evs.com/article/S0737-0806(15)00553-5/abstract


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Where the headpiece and  browband fit together is very different the browband screws into to place internally and there's a prolite pad between the fixing and the horse which makes the headpiece look bulky .
The two strap 'drops 'noseband is lovely to fit sits really nicely and my horse really liked it he's had jaw issues all his life so it was big thing him to like something that shuts his mouth , I was impressed .
The cavesson has two prolite pads either side  of the front of the nose so the bit in between stands proud of the nose , at the back it's a hideous clunky bulky crank .
		
Click to expand...

Thanks GS, not sure if that was aimed at me, I can see they are different to a standard dressagey bridle but from afar you wouldn't tear your eyes from their sockets in horror, they do look pretty normal, unlike, say the Stubben freedom bridle.

I think I will wait a bit longer and see what the verdict on the leather is in a few months. Mind you, some people have complained about the leather on the girths whereas mine is really nice 2 years on.

I think price is very high, but it does look like a lot of R&D has gone into it.  You can pay several hundreds for a 'normal' style bridle these days.


----------



## ester (3 March 2016)

The research numbers are so small that I wouldn't read much into them . I like the idea of bringing science to the table on these things, I just think it shouldn't be over-egged .

I think these sorts of bridles are great if you have a horse with an issue/who is particularly sensitive. I think the stubben is likely better designed for those though.
The rest seem perfectly happy though!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2016)

And if say your horse hated poll pressure I would be trying the Dyon difference bridle first .
However I think it is good that companies are trying to reinvent the wheel with tack horses are stoic and it would be a shame not to be open to these new ideas .
There have been huge improvements in understanding of saddles and bridles and girths etc are just a bit behind perhaps because the effects are a little less noticeable .


----------



## ester (3 March 2016)

yup, it's just when it becomes a bit too faddy 

everyone thought the girth was amazing, now they seem to like the stubben one instead!


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

ester said:



			The research numbers are so small that I wouldn't read much into them . I like the idea of bringing science to the table on these things, I just think it shouldn't be over-egged .

I think these sorts of bridles are great if you have a horse with an issue/who is particularly sensitive. I think the stubben is likely better designed for those though.
The rest seem perfectly happy though!
		
Click to expand...

I do agree, thing is, you don't necessarily know if you have a 'sensitive' horse unless you try.  Horse doesn't have to be violently objecting to being bridled to see a positive difference. Mine was happy with her old girth (didn't mind being saddled and went pretty well) but is better with the fairfax... I saw a difference on video, despite trying not to as didn't want to spend the ££.

I think it's good that they are doing the trial sessions, do wish it was more like £20 to try as I'd spend that on a dressage entry so would happily pop along just to be nosey   I think feedback from people who have tried or bought them will be more useful in the longer term.

ETA re Stubben girth. I thought the quality of the finish wasn't great on that considering the price tag - friend of mine has put fluffy sleeves on the long thin straps as THAT was uncomfortable for her horse...   horses for courses! :lol:  I would hate to go back to the old days though, all of this choice and innovation can only be a positive even if some of it is just emperors new clothes.


----------



## Wheels (3 March 2016)

Does anybody know the reason for fixing of the browband?  I'm not sure that mine moves around too much the loops sit in the depression at the bottom of the ear - therefore not really sure how the Fairfax reduces pressure...

I see that they are testing the bridles based on the use of a normal crank versus their crank.  So if you are the type of person that has a tight crank then the Fairfax bridle may give less pressure than the usual crank but if you are the type that has a cavesson with the recommended two finger gap or no noseband at all then I'm not really sure how this bridle would benefit???


----------



## Merlod (3 March 2016)

I really don&#8217;t understand the fad of technology bridles. Looking at the fairfax and all the &#8220;research&#8221; that goes with it and I was musing the other day that the micklem thing: both these have more pressure points than my plain old hunter bridle &#8211; my boring correctly fitted throatlash and loose cavesson noseband. Maybe people just need to stop strapping and cranking things shut and then needing to buy special bridles to alleviate the pressure they have caused?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2016)

ester said:



			yup, it's just when it becomes a bit too faddy 

everyone thought the girth was amazing, now they seem to like the stubben one instead! 

Click to expand...

I like the fairfax girth I have three of them  but it's not without it's issues nothing is a cure all with horses .


----------



## ester (3 March 2016)

Wheels said:



			Does anybody know the reason for fixing of the browband?  I'm not sure that mine moves around too much the loops sit in the depression at the bottom of the ear - therefore not really sure how the Fairfax reduces pressure...

I see that they are testing the bridles based on the use of a normal crank versus their crank.  So if you are the type of person that has a tight crank then the Fairfax bridle may give less pressure than the usual crank but if you are the type that has a cavesson with the recommended two finger gap or no noseband at all then I'm not really sure how this bridle would benefit???
		
Click to expand...

Well on the basis that most dressagers have their browband so long and loopy anyway . 
I guess it means there isn't anything in that depression.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 March 2016)

Saddler told me that they founds urging the pressure testing  significant pressure where the browband fits headpiece to the headpiece .
 I would love to know what bridles they where using while testing .


----------



## Wheels (3 March 2016)

yes, that would be handy info to have goldenstar!  I just can't see how a standard fitted headpiece with the correct sized browband and a loosely fitted or no noseband can create that much pressure...  

Maybe I'm wrong but to me Fairfax just don't provide enough information or enough of a sample to come up with a £500 price tag


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 March 2016)

Merlod said:



			I really don&#8217;t understand the fad of technology bridles. Looking at the fairfax and all the &#8220;research&#8221; that goes with it and I was musing the other day that the micklem thing: both these have more pressure points than my plain old hunter bridle &#8211; my boring correctly fitted throatlash and loose cavesson noseband. Maybe people just need to stop strapping and cranking things shut and then needing to buy special bridles to alleviate the pressure they have caused?
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. I'm going to examine my bridle closely shortly but I don't believe there are any pressure points on it. I do like the comfort head piece as that does make sense. It has a padded crank noseband however I don't tighten it at all so it's just like a cavesson fit wise. 

When I bought it the seller told me the crank being tightened allows the horse to relax its jaw. I can't really understand the science of that myself. How can putting a tight band make the horse relax. God knows. Anyway no cranking going on here. 

I have had one horse that needed the micklem but I do wonder if a drop noseband would have done the same job, I didn't try one so can't say.


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

in fairness, they would be unlikely to give all of the details behind the design straight away I'd imagine - you only have to look at how quickly designs are replicated.  Think of the IR bridle - now there are loads with a similar design, and the fairfax girth - various similar ones came out pretty quickly.  

I suspect the proof will be in the riding... I have 2 standard comfort bridles (Sabre and IR) and a cheapo double and I can definitely see areas where pressure could be greater than ideal - browband loops being one,  and noseband under the bit rings/cheekpieces being another on the double.   I am looking to upgrade Millie's double so will be seeking one where the noseband can't add to any pressure against the cheeks. I also want to make sure the noseband/cheekpiece buckles don't lie on top of each other.  Perhaps this is it, perhaps it's not.  Nice to have the choice though.


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			When I bought it the seller told me the crank being tightened allows the horse to relax its jaw. I can't really understand the science of that myself. How can putting a tight band make the horse relax. God knows. Anyway no cranking going on here. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm not sure about "tight" but the first 5 or 6 paragraphs of this may offer some ideas as to where the logic has come from, just gone a bit mis-shapen in the wash :lol:

http://www.sustainabledressage.net/tack/bridle.php#noseband


----------



## Enfys (3 March 2016)

milliepops said:



			Thanks GS, not sure if that was aimed at me, I can see they are different to a standard dressagey bridle but from afar you wouldn't tear your eyes from their sockets in horror, they do look pretty normal, unlike, say the Stubben freedom bridle.

.
		
Click to expand...

I had to go look up the Freedom bridle out of curiosity. I see what you mean. Perhaps in 20 years time, these types will be normal and everyone will be looking on traditional style as archaic. 

http://www.stuebben.com/start.php?l...trensenzaum-2500-freedom&id=1995&top=2&top2=8


----------



## Beausmate (3 March 2016)

I wonder how many horses would improve in conventional bridles that are fitted correctly.  You see so many with tight browbands, badly positioned buckles and nosebands too low.  I probably spend as long getting the bridle right when tacking up, as I do the saddle.


----------



## Asha (3 March 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			The Headpiece is very different to a micklem ( and a standard bridle ) their testing showed significant pressure from the browband where it attaches to the headpiece the fairfax browband attaches with a clever little hidden screw.
The drop type noseband fits much more nicely than a micklem my horse loved it and I was very impressed .
The cavesson was a big disappointment however it may well be the fit was wrong for my horse and he will be better when we sort that .
The appearance of the bridle is awful IMO but then I think micklems look pretty awful as well .
I will report back when I have tried again .
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff, I will wait for your report before I do anything. One of mine is particularly sensitive around the poll, that's why I liked the look of the pse of Sweden one. I'd pay the extra money iF someone who was unbiased rated it


----------



## Fun Times (3 March 2016)

Wow, lots of replies and useful insights here, thanks everyone! I do agree that "in the flesh" the fairfax is quite ugly looking. Goldenstar, please do update us once you have tried the cavesson in the correct size. As for the PS of Sweden bridles, I am pretty sure I saw a recent post where someone (one of the Sparkle sisters perhaps, but forgive me if I have misremembered) said they were disappointed with quality. It's a minefield out there....and an expensive one at that!


----------



## ester (3 March 2016)

Asha said:



			Great stuff, I will wait for your report before I do anything. One of mine is particularly sensitive around the poll, that's why I liked the look of the pse of Sweden one. I'd pay the extra money iF someone who was unbiased rated it
		
Click to expand...

I think there have been some quality complaints for the PS ones if you search the BD facebook page.

Oh and yes Nic or Fran def had one and had quality issues too.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 March 2016)

Asha said:



			Great stuff, I will wait for your report before I do anything. One of mine is particularly sensitive around the poll, that's why I liked the look of the pse of Sweden one. I'd pay the extra money iF someone who was unbiased rated it
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the Dyon difference bridle ?


----------



## Asha (4 March 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Have you seen the Dyon difference bridle ?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't, will google it now. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ester (4 March 2016)

Asha Victoria Hammond (she was VictoriaEDT on here but doesn't really post any more) has recently trialled the stubben bridle on a very head/poll sensitive horse and been pleased with it especially with regards to poll pressure and obviously she knows all about horse's heads. I am sure she would talk to you about it


----------



## Bernster (4 March 2016)

Have googled all 3 of these - interested in the tech and I do like that manufacturers are looking into new designs, although mostly these are UGLY.  I'm sure some of it is what you're used to seeing, but - blurk.  I like the fairfax although that noseband looks really odd.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 March 2016)

Ok I have just tried the Fairfax bridles again .
First I tried the standard size with the drop on C , C had six KS removed at the beginning of December he's two weeks into ridden work now .
He's a 14 yo advanced event horse who came to me with a persistent longstanding problem of putting his tongue over the bit .
I have tried various things with the bridling and bitting and have settled on him being best into a Albion KB bridle with a grackle teamed with thick bendy rubber snaffle .
We started with a simple ported bomber bit with the fair fax drop fitted not loose but not tight either he worked fine but popped his tongue over we corrected it tightened the nose and worked again he popped it over again .
We then swopped to his rubber bit and he was not pleased ,he can't get his tongue over this bit as I worked him he settled and worked very nicely taking more contact and feeling easier to flex within the contact , like J the down ward transitions went a bit astray but after a few try's they where coming beautifully he defiantly had more swing in the lateral work ( although he's been better every day as he gets used to the feel of his new back ) I could not do to much as we needed to try him in the jumping saddle ( he's on monthly saddle checks ATM ) .
Used the same set up with the jumping saddle but concentrated on cantering very big difference softer sitting more easily and the changes were much less tense ( naughty to try but I only did two  ) .
There was a huge difference in his work in the two point seat he has been difficult to keep straight and tends to push his ribs ,in this was transformed soft sitting more I was able to but in much more energy without him getting tense .

We then got to J , using his normal bit ( thickish kk loose ring ) he normally wears a very loose standard cavesson .
When we tried him before the bridle did not look right on him and he hated the crank ,this time we got him in the large size long story short he needs the large head piece with a smaller throat lash standard cheek pieces  and standard drop .
In this set up the bridle sat well on him and he looked happy in work he felt great taking more contact full of energy .
I did not try the crank tbh C is not going to need one and I know J hates them he always has.
I bought the black bridle for C and shhhhh ordered it in the brown for jumping .
I am going fiddle about using C '  fairfax drop on J 's bridle and decide later what to do with him .


----------



## lori ann (22 March 2016)

All very interesting about the bridles. My daughter is having two weeks trial with the Stuben Freedom her horse is sensitive around the face and an improvement has been seen he salivates more and generally seems more comfortable.
I made enquiries about the Fairfax which is very similar but was told by someone in the know that the machine they use to measure pressure at demos was the one used for the girth and cannot measure poll pressure only cheek pressure !.
We also considered sending for a ps of Sweden but more difficult as there is no uk stockist.

Downside to all of this is that these bridles are approved by BD but not by BE which is ridiculous and currently having a discussion with them regarding such.

I also cannot get an answer from them which comfort bridles they do approve if anyone knows please enlighten me recommendations gratefully received to make our young horse comfortable this all started with a retained wolf tooth last year.


----------



## HashRouge (23 March 2016)

This thread is really interesting. I do wish some of these bridles had been around before my mare retired - she was incredibly poll sensitive and I reckon something like the Stubben bridle would have helped her massively.


----------



## Nightingale (8 April 2016)

Has anyone seen these EvoEquestrian ones? They're more in my type of price range.... http://www.evoequine.co.uk/store/p10/NEW_Breathe_Easy_Performance_Bridle_(Black).html


----------



## SuperTeifi (13 April 2016)

It seems clever but don't forget they also have a huge amount of money and resource behind them for the marketing and testing! 
What I don't understand however is why they have to make it so expensive? If they really care about horse welfare and comfort then why would they not make it more affordable? The average equestrian does not worry if every inch is hand stitched! And I'm not sure if the horse is concerned about hand stitching either. 
I'm also not sure why they have made them quite so chunky, or at least why don't they have something that was a little more refined too. 
And then there's the fitting!! It just all seems like a bit of a con!
I think PS of Sweden have done a better job tbh. EvoEquine who are new have done a good one that seems to be beautiful quality and no where near the price of the Fairfax! It's not the same however so it really depends what you want to get from your bridle.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2016)

I have had my fair fax bridle six weeks now .
The bad , the noseband bled dye leaving a pale patch I returned it to the saddler who has sent it back to Fairfax that's was a week ago I await with interest their response .
The straps on the noseband are hugely long if your horse was a fine head this means both ends won't stay in the keepers and they expect you to cut them I this this is ridiculous in an item costing £400 they need to make two strap lengths on the drops .One horse loves the headpiece he's really happier in it but dislikes the drop however he goes really well in the headpiece with the grackle from his other bridle .
He does less head rubbing after you remove the bridle that's defiantly noticeable . 
My other horse hated the crank but likes the drop ( goes better than in his cavesson ) but the head piece did not suit him ( the saddler thought perhaps he needed the bigger one I have not had a chance to try this yet) this horse is going very well in the drop attached to his Albion KB bridle .
This horse hated the crank and reacted to it noticeably he did not go happily in it at all . I thought it was ugly and difficult to fit (although I am not a crank fan so perhaps I am biased 
So a mixed bag .
I have one new bridle and am using half of it on one horse and was using the other half on another except now I don't have that bit as it's been returned .
I have looked at the PS bridles what I would like from them is more clarity about what each type of bridle they sell .


----------



## ester (13 April 2016)

I do think more actual thought/science has gone into the stubben tbh. 
I did see my first 2nd hand fairfax for sale (horse preferred the stubben apparently!) 
I also saw a different make put up as a micklem comparator the other day but it reminded me more of the fairfax. found it! 
http://www.evoequine.co.uk/store/p10/NEW_Breathe_Easy_Performance_Bridle_(Black).html


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2016)

ester said:



			I do think more actual thought/science has gone into the stubben tbh. 
I did see my first 2nd hand fairfax for sale (horse preferred the stubben apparently!) 
I also saw a different make put up as a micklem comparator the other day but it reminded me more of the fairfax. found it! 
http://www.evoequine.co.uk/store/p1...fference when remove the bridles after work .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (13 April 2016)

Ah it was the noseband/flash that I thought looked similar. I just noticed someone had already posted about them too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 April 2016)

I am not clever enough to decide whether it is clever marketing or just plain clever, but all I see is clunky ugly bridles on lovely heads.

The carthorse had sensitivity issues around the poll and a micklem helped him, I was also fortunate enough to be able to see a skull and have all the pressure points explained to me.  Carthorse has moved on now and settled down, he wears my butter soft leather, light as a feather, elevator with the flash off the crank noseband done up loosely.  Looks a mess as it is padded and he is so plain.

I do wonder if we set ourselves up to fail with bridles.  Just watching the dressage at the nationals last week every horse was squished into tight nosebands.  In the lower levels some of the flash straps were so tight the skin was pinched.  Why ?, that skin is crushed into the jaw and teeth inside the mouth.  Years ago the choice was plain or a drop both fitted to enable two fingers to be inserted between leather and flesh.

I freely admit I live in the dark ages !  I do possess a drop and a flash, never had a grackle and hate those ugly things that sit right under the eye, what does that achieve ?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2016)

I like new ideas, I like old ones too .
I like grackles J taught me that his poor jaw is very happy in a grackle .
It will be interesting what fairfax do to the grackle that's not been seen yet.
Actually C looks ok in the Fairfax it suits him however he is wearing it in a funky brown /black grackle combo ATM not to everyone's taste .
Grackles faired well in the pressure testing beating conventional drops and flashes .


----------



## anguscat (13 April 2016)

I'm totally with AA on this. It's not the bling I object to but so many bridles on dressage horses seem so heavy, swamping the heads. They also often seem to have a battery of buckles lying very close to the edges of the eyes. Ghastly.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 April 2016)

anguscat said:



			I'm totally with AA on this. It's not the bling I object to but so many bridles on dressage horses seem so heavy, swamping the heads. They also often seem to have a battery of buckles lying very close to the edges of the eyes. Ghastly.
		
Click to expand...

While I would rather anything the horse wears looks good I would rather the horse was happy in it .


----------



## sjp1 (14 April 2016)

I have had the Dy'on bridle for mine for many years.  He puts his head down for it and is very happy.  Having said that, it doesn't have a crank noseband - I would never use one - and I always do the noseband up very loosely - more for decorative purposes.

For us, it was the cutaway headband that helped I think - now there are several makes that do cutaway headbands or I would have not spent £200 odd quid on a bridle - I absolutely wouldn't spend £600!!


----------

